# Knock Sensor Location



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Have a friend and his ECU just threw him that his Knock Sensor was bad. Now this is no problem.

But we are having a hard time finding it.

Can anyone enlighten me?


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Have a friend and his ECU just threw him that his Knock Sensor was bad. Now this is no problem.
> 
> But we are having a hard time finding it.
> 
> Can anyone enlighten me?


Look between cylinders #2&3 through the intake manifold on the block. Theres a round black sensor, thats it. If its throwing a code, then its most likely the sub-harness.


----------



## Wheatman (Feb 21, 2005)

Pacman said:


> Look between cylinders #2&3 through the intake manifold on the block. Theres a round black sensor, thats it. If its throwing a code, then its most likely the sub-harness.


A Knock sensor will throw a code but wont cause the engine light to come on. Ignore it.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

Wheatman said:


> A Knock sensor will throw a code but wont cause the engine light to come on. Ignore it.


Having codes in computers can make the computer go into a "safe mode" and cause gas mileage to go down.


----------

